# Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar








*Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband​*_Erste Teilnehmerstimmen, Flurfunk, Gerüchte, Kommentar._

Von der gestern (20.01. 2017) statt gefundenen Präsidiumssitzung des DFV (http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/) wurden wir wieder schnell unterrichtet von diversen Teilnehmern (sind ja auch nicht nur DAFVler dabei ;-))).

Interessanter als die eigentliche Sitzung waren hier auch wieder die Flurgespräche, Rauchpausen und Hinterzimmertreffen.

Die eigentlich anstehende Satzungsänderung wurde wegen Änderungswünschen seitens des VDKK (Verband der Deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischerei e.V., http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/verband_der_deutschen_kutter_und_kuestenfischer.html) vertagt.

Beschlossen wurde ansonsten nix, Interessantes aus der eigentlichen Sitzung gabs auch nicht.

Wenig Anklang fand die Meinung der DAFV-Präsidentin in der Diskussion um PETA, man wolle PETA nicht durch eigene Gegenwehr mehr Werbung und Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit verschaffen. Neu ist das aber ja nun nicht, man kann höchsten sagen, immer noch nix dazu gelernt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


Auch witzig übrigens - wieder einmal war auch ich, respektive das "böse Anglerboard", Thema.....

Und zwar erzählte die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV und Vizepräsidentin im DFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dass auch der DAFV einen Wahlprüfstein erarbeitet habe.

Es wurde dann aus der Versammlung bzw. in den Pausen "moniert", dass der so spät kommen würde, da dieser Finkbeiner mit dem Anglerboard schon seinen verschickt habe und wieder schneller gewesen wäre .:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746

Freut mich aus zwei Gründen:
1.:
Scheinbar haben sie also unseren Wahlprüfstein mitbekommen...

2.:
Wenn die tatsächlich selber einen bringen, können wir die dann ja schön vergleichen.....

*FLURFUNK und GERÜCHTE*
Wir berichteten ja auch bereits über den Versuch, einen Gegenkandidaten für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bei der Hauptversammlung des DAFV mit Präsidiumswahlen im Mai diesen Jahres zu finden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321948

Dies scheint laut Flurfunk der DFV-Präsidiumssitzung inzwischen gelungen, dass man eine Mehrheit gegen die aktive Präsidentin organisiert habe, man scheint da jedenfalls guten Mutes.

Wenn es stimmt, was da geplaudert wurde, werden auch (mindestens ein Teil der) jetzige(n) Vizepräsidenten im DAFV mit ihren Landesverbänden GEGEN die jetzige Präsidentin stimmen, um weiterhin den Vizepräsidentenposten unter dem dann neuen Präsi ausüben zu können.

Daran sieht man aber auch, dass es keinen vernünftigen Neuanfang geben wird, sondern nur ein "weiter so" mit nur einem abgeschlagenen Kopf, während der Großteil der Hydra drunter weiter existiert und tätig sein wird.

Teilweise sollen auch mal schon Hauptamtliche zu Gesprächen bez., bzw. mit dem Gegenkandidaten eingeladen gewesen sein.

Wir werden dem designierten Gegenkandidaten in ca. 2 Wochen dazu einen Fragekatalog vorlegen.

Er kommt aber auch aus einem Landesverband, der eher für Verbote, Tier- und Naturschutz, statt für Angeln und Angler steht. An der grundsätzlich nicht anglerfreundlichen Ausrichtung des DAFV wird sich also kaum was ändern.

Auch unter dieser "neuen" Führung soll alles versucht werden, dass der DFV auch zukünftig nicht ausgetretene Landesverbände wie den AVN (Verband wie Präsident bei aktueller Präsidentin wie Gegenkandidaten und seinen Unterstützern jedenfalls "non grata"), Bayern, Sachsen, AGSB, Polizeiangler etc. aufnehmen kann. Da sind sich "aktuelles" und "Gegen"-Präsidium des DAFV wohl einig.

Zwar hat der DAFV mit nur noch etwas über 500.000 Zahlern kaum noch - wenn überhaupt - die Hälfte der in Vereinen oder Landesverbänden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer und Angler unter sich, will aber hier die Spaltung augenscheinlich weiter treiben, statt gemeinsame Wege wie im DFV zu suchen und umzusetzen.

Wie lange sich das der DFV noch gefallen lässt, so vom Spartenverband DAFV der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im DFV am Nasenring vorgeführt zu werden, wird sich zeigen.

So oder so sind das weiterhin spannende und "unterhaltsame" Zeiten und Versammlungen. 

Schade nur, dass da weiterhin Angler wie das Angeln so viel Schaden nimmt mit diesen Organisationen wie DAFV und dem ihn gewähren lassenden DFV..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... wurden wir wieder schnell unterrichtet von diversen Teilnehmern (sind ja auch nicht nur DAFVler dabei ;-))).
> Sonst wären die Infos ja auch noch schneller gekommen :m
> 
> Wenig Anklang fand die Meinung der DAFV-Präsidentin in der Diskussion um PETA, man wolle PETA nicht durch eigene Gegenwehr mehr Werbung und Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit verschaffen.
> ...


War der maximale Griff ins Klo doch nur der zweit-maximal mögliche?
Geht es noch schlimmer?
Anscheinend ja!

Die Person, um die es geht, ist zwar genauso anglerfeindlich wie Häppchen-Käse, dafür aber aktiver das auch umzusetzen.
Ich bleibe dabei & kasteie mich dafür auch selbst, aber bevor es dieser Naturschutzfetischist wird, dann lieber:
http://up.picr.de/28069893jd.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*



> Gerade zur Zeit kloppt Peta einen Brüller nach dem anderen raus, z.B. flächendeckend gegen Schulen, an denen Angeln angeboten wird.
> Dass Häppchen-Käse weiterhin nur den Bürostuhl wärmen möchte und ansonsten nix tun, zeigt wie realitätsfern und ignorant sie ist.
> Hab sie schon zu Beginn ihrer Nichttätigleit als den maximalen Griff ins Klo bei der Präsidentenwahl bezeichnet.


Interessant in dem Zusammenhang und auch mit dem Unterschied vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen, der etwas für Angler macht, und dem NDS-Landesverband für organisierte Angel- und Sportfischer, Weser-Ems, in der Kompetenz, zeigt sich hier auch klar und deutlich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323807



Ørret schrieb:


> Sogar WE ist mal aus seiner Lethargie erwacht.Die haben sich wohl im Zugzwang gesehen nach der PM vom AV-Nds.
> 
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...en-kritik-an-angel-unterricht-in-schulen.html
> 
> In sofern können sich die armen  WE Vereine bei den Niedersachsen indirekt bedanken, dafür das sie von deren spitzen Arbeit mit profitieren.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man sieht wieder, wie DUMM und INKOMPETENT die Weser-Emsler in ihren Veröffentlichungen sind.
> 
> Sie bezeichnen in ihrer Veröffentlichung PETA als Tierschützer statt korrekt als Tierrechtler.
> 
> ...




Von daher passt ja Weser-Ems schon ganz gut in diesen DAFV.................


----------



## ghost01 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

@Thomas
  Hallo Thomas, ich bin kürzlich in einen ASV eingetreten, welcher leider Mitglied im DAFV ist, jetzt meine Frage, ist es einem (meinem) Verein möglich aus diesen Vasallenverein auszutreten, oder ist das hier in NRW eine Pflicht Mitgliedschaft.?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

Ein Austritt ist nur möglich, wenn der Verein entweder aus dem Landesverband austritt, oder der Landesverband aus dem Bundesverband..

Ihr könnt aber nicht als Verein im Landesverband bleiben, aber aus dem Bundesverband austreten..

Noch nicht jedenfalls, aber der DAFV nimmt ja anscheinend gerade auch Bezirksverbände auf und nicht mehr nur Landesverbände, so dass sich zukünftig da evtl. Möglichkeiten für cleverere Landesverbände ergeben (kenn ich aber in NRW keinen, nen clevereren oder anlgerfreundlichen LV):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322709


----------



## ghost01 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

Danke dir für die Antwort, gebe ich so an den Vorstand weiter, welcher diesen Verbanditen nicht gerade Wohlgesonnen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

Wenn eure Angler keinen Zugriff auf Verbandsgewässer brauchen oder nicht sowieso in einem weiteren Verein in einem NRW-Verband drin sind (viele sind ja in mehreren Vereinen und zahlen doppelt oder dreifach Verbandsgebühren (auch für den DAFV)); braucht ihr in NRW eh in keinen Landesverband. 

Die verbieten eh nur alles und sind mehr Schützer- als Anglerverbände..
Ist aber hier ja Offtopic, Dein Vorstand kann mich aber gerne kontakten..


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht welcher NRW- Verband im Kreis Siegen Verbandsgewässer besitzt.
Die Gewässer sind im Münsterland und Ruhrgebiet.
Das Rheinland ist auch eine gute Strecke von Siegen entfernt.....

Also von daher...vorausgesetzt der Kollege ist in einem Angelverein im Kreis Siegen.....tüsssssssssssssssssssssssss mit Champus


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

*Aktualisierung* 

Auch witzig übrigens - wieder einmal war auch ich, respektive das "böse Anglerboard", Thema.....

Und zwar erzählte die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV und Vizepräsidentin im DFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dass auch der DAFV einen Wahlprüfstein erarbeitet habe.

Es wurde dann aus der Versammlung bzw. in den Pausen "moniert", dass der so spät kommen würde, da dieser Finkbeiner mit dem Anglerboard schon seinen verschickt habe und wieder schneller gewesen wäre .:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746

Freut mich aus zwei Gründen:
1.:
Scheinbar haben sie also unseren Wahlprüfstein mitbekommen...

2.:
Wenn die tatsächlich selber einen bringen, können wir die dann ja schön vergleichen.....


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

3. Wie sie auf die Idee wohl überhaupt kommen? |kopfkrat #c


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 3. Wie sie auf die Idee wohl überhaupt kommen? |kopfkrat #c



Ist doch klar, kati.
Die Dame will Wahlkampf für ihre Splitterpartei machen, damit sie wieder eine Augabe in der Politik übernehmen kann, wenn man sie endlich von der Spitze des DAFV weggeschossen hat. 
Angeln kann sie ja nicht und mit irgendwas muss man ja sein Rentnerdasein fristen :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, kati.
> Die Dame will Wahlkampf für ihre Splitterpartei machen, damit sie wieder eine Augabe in der Politik übernehmen kann, wenn man sie endlich von der Spitze des DAFV weggeschossen hat.
> Angeln kann sie ja nicht und mit irgendwas muss man ja sein Rentnerdasein fristen :m



Du meinst sie beantwortet die Fragen für die FDP? :q:q

Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder sie antwortet DAFV konform und reitet die FDP in die Scheixxe, verprellt also die Wähler oder sie antwortet "wählerfreundlich" und reitet den DAFV in die Scheixxe...

Eigentlich eine sehr geile Vorstellung #6. Zwickmühle und Interessenkonflikt. Läuft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Entweder sie antwortet DAFV konform und reitet die FDP in die Scheixxe, verprellt also die Wähler oder sie antwortet "wählerfreundlich" und reitet den DAFV in die Scheixxe...


So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen...........
Gefällt mir .....
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

zu befürchten.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

Vom Seiten Beteiligter, aber nicht Sport- und Angelfischerverbandler, wurde der Flurfunk bestätigt bezüglich vorgesehene Abwahl der Präsidentin, haben die Profis auch mitbekommen...

Da sich alle relativ einig zu sein schienen bei den DAFV-Delegierten, wunderte man sich auf der professionellen Seite schon etwas, wieso dann trotzdem stillschweigend Frau Dr. als Eröffnungsrednerin zum nächsten Fischereitag von den Sport- und Angelfischern vorgeschlagen, abgenickt und durchgewunken wurde...

Obwohl ja alle wissen (sollten), dass sie nach den Plänen der Verbandler dann ja schon gar nicht mehr Präsidentin wäre..

Seitens der Profis im DFV:
"Muss man alles nicht verstehen, das beim DAFV da" bzw. "verwundert über die Sitten und Gebräuche im DAFV nahm man das zur Kenntnis"

So oder so:
Anstand und Rückgrat und klare Verhältnisse weder bei Frau Dr. noch bei der Truppe, die sie abwählen will...

Alles nur tarnen, täuschen, tricksen, mauscheln...............


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

Es hat ja schon die eine oder andere angedachte "Revolte" gegeben. Wohin sind sie zerlaufen?

Solange es keine geheime Wahl geben wird, sehe ich noch nicht, dass der Königsmörder zum Zuge kommt,
erfahrungsgemäß hat doch kaum jemand dort die Eier im entsprechenden Moment die Hand zu heben;
schon gar nicht als Erster den Vorschlag einen alternativen Kandidaten zu benennen.

Aber spanndend dürfte sein, wie sich Frau Dr.s "treue Freunde" aus dem Präsidum verhalten, Bernhard Pieper z.B.

Als einer der grössten kritiker der Präsidentin muss ich aber sagen: der heutige Möchtegern-Präsident ist noch schlimmer!

Bei dieser Wahl zwischen Pest & Cholera kann ich nur sagen: "Vote for Christel" !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*

Hatte ja auch Frau Dr. diesmal den Artikel mitgeschickt, nicht nur den LV...

Sie hat sich sogar bedankt, hätte ihn aber auch von jemand anderen bekommen ....
:g:g:g


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Präsidiumssitzung Deutscher Fischerei-Verband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie hat sich sogar bedankt, ...


Die Dame wird noch Anglerboardfan. Nicht nur, weil sie hier alle Infos findet, die zig Verbands-Mitarbeiter nicht eruiern können, sondern weil sie auch nur hier erfährt, dass an ihrem Stuhl gesägt wird |rolleyes


----------

